# Refillable systems?



## alwaysared (Nov 11, 2016)

Okay after seeing these mentioned in various threads on here I've decided to look into them. There seems to be three main ones, Gasit, Gasflow and Safefill.
The Safefill look to be lighter but they don't seem as easy to fill as the other two brands. Space isn't a problem as I can get two 13kg Calor bottles in my locker.
So what system do you use and why?
Do they use a standard propane (red) regulator?

Regards,
Del


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a GasIt system which is excellent. You use the standard propane regulator.

GasIt offer a discount to our members, and actively support the website through donation of prizes.

So please support GasIt if purchasing such a system


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 11, 2016)

These are sold here £155 cash or £24 posted ,there 13.5 size.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 11, 2016)

We have a gasit system and as we overwinter in the Algarve in the van I am sure I have got my money back especially as our first van was gas only for water and heating. Built in systems are designed to work with the now standard bulkhead regulators, if you are using something else talk to your chosen supplier. I found Gasit very helpful. If at all possible go for an external filler one it makes your life easier, and it tends to stop jobs worth attendants getting carried away. If you have any plumbing experience it is quite easy though as well as the leak test fluid I would recomend an eltronic gas detector, they really do pick up very small traces of gas.


----------



## mid4did (Nov 11, 2016)

I went for a gasit underslung tank which freed up locker space.I used gasit for price but also their site offered some sound advice and also helpful videos.
GAS IT technical support and frequently asked questions section for anything to do with refillable gas systems for caravans, motorhomes, farriers, road repair companies, - GAS IT Leisure Gas Bottles, Gas Cylincers and Gas Tanks - Catering, Motorhome,
The popular fill point is probably the recessed box but I chose to make up a bracket and mount a straight fill point just under my back bumper beside the spare wheel.I also fitted a BBQ adapter at the same time.
Never looked back with good availability of lpg oulets all over europe.


----------



## martyncc (Nov 11, 2016)

I have a safe fill bottle its very light .. i find it ok to fill ..bit inconvenient removing it to fill ..filled it today 16ltr about £8..


----------



## Tourer695 (Nov 12, 2016)

I went for the autogas leisure 2000 system sourced from near Thirsk. Very helpful.
Bought just one cylinder and the external fill kit, fitted easily within half an hour. One of the best things I have bought for the van. Just about recouped the cost.
Highly recommended


----------



## chrismilo (Nov 12, 2016)

I had a safefill one off ebay sent it back as my nearest filling point according to safefill was 40 miles away  in Chichester I live in Brighton
luckly I got me money back now have gasit

apparently you cant plum safefill bottles in to a vehicule like gasit and gaslow I took it to my local bp autogas station to fill and got told off


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 12, 2016)

Another fan of Gas It here. Fill up whenever you see lpg on a forecourt, so so simple!!


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (Nov 12, 2016)

Installed 2x 11kg gasit and never looked back, superb


----------



## Fazerloz (Nov 12, 2016)

Gasit for me, worth every penny for convenience and happy to support those that support the forum.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 12, 2016)

If you can, speak to Warren at Gas It for your advice, but beware, don't order anything unless you want to take delivery the very next day. Their service is second to none!
Don't forget that if you are a Full Member, you can have a handsome discount!


----------



## bazzybabes (Nov 12, 2016)

I can only second all the good comments made about Gas-it.

Brilliant piece of kit and second-to-none service.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 12, 2016)

I've got a 60 litre underslung gas tank which was fitted by Autogas in Thirsk.Autogas Leisure 2000 Limited - Refillable Gas Solutions for Motorhomes
60 litres is roughly equivalent to 24kg of bottled gas when allowing for an 80% fill level and it lasts for ages before a refill is required.An advantage of fitting an underslung tank is it will free up the gas locker for extra storage.


----------



## slonger (Nov 13, 2016)

I have 1 gasit 11kg with a filler mounted inside the gas locker I have never had any problems when filling. The best thing for me is knowing that when I go away the gas can be filled at the same time I fill the diesel so not changed a bottle in 2 years.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 13, 2016)

2 X 6kg Gas It with in locker fill point and never had a problem filing up here in the UK or abroad   :hammer:

I would have had the 11kg bottles because they don`t cost that much more than the 6kg ones but my gas locker is too small for them   :sad:


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 13, 2016)

wakk44 said:


> I've got a 60 litre underslung gas tank which was fitted by Autogas in Thirsk.Autogas Leisure 2000 Limited - Refillable Gas Solutions for Motorhomes
> 60 litres is roughly equivalent to 24kg of bottled gas when allowing for an 80% fill level and it lasts for ages before a refill is required.An advantage of fitting an underslung tank is it will free up the gas locker for extra storage.



We did the same and now have 3 x110Ah batteries and an inverter as well as cable storage in the former gas locker.    I can also recommend Autogas2000.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 13, 2016)

chrismilo said:


> I had a safefill one off ebay sent it back as my nearest filling point according to safefill was 40 miles away  in Chichester I live in Brighton
> luckly I got me money back now have gasit
> 
> apparently you cant plum safefill bottles in to a vehicule like gasit and gaslow I took it to my local bp autogas station to fill and got told off



Refillable "tanks" lets not call them bottles/cylinders, as that causes confusion, should be fixed into the vehicle.  Loose bottles are not allowed to be filled at Autogas Pumps, see statement below.

UKLPG Information Sheet 24 - June 2007
*FILLING OF USER OWNED, PORTABLE REFILLABLE LPG CYLINDERS AT AUTOGAS REFUELLING SITES*

*It is the advice from UKLPG that user owned, portable LPG cylinders should not be refilled at self service autogas refuelling sites.*

_Containers which are attached to a vehicle for heating or cooking (on camper vans or similar) present similar risks on filling to those for propulsion purposes and may be permitted to be re-filled at Autogas refuelling sites provided they:
1.) are not removed for refilling; and
2.) are secured in a suitable enclosure; and
3.) are fitted with an internal device to physically prevent filling beyond 80%; 
4.) and are connected to a fixed filling connector which is not part of the container._

Item 4. Rules out Safefill containers and some fitting to others.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 13, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> 2 X 6kg Gas It with in locker fill point and never had a problem* filing up here in the UK or abroad*   :hammer:
> 
> I would have had the 11kg bottles because they don`t cost that much more than the 6kg ones but my gas locker is too small for them   :sad:




It can be tricky to find suppliers  in the Republic of Ireland -  but there are more outlets in the North of Ireland.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 13, 2016)

delicagirl said:


> It can be tricky to find suppliers  in the Republic of Ireland -  but there are more outlets in the North of Ireland.




Apologies, i should have made myself clearer.

I meant to say that at the petrol stations / garages that sell LPG / GPL i haven`t had any problems filling up.

There are reports that some places will not let you fill if you have a " in locker " fill point and you have to open the locker door, i haven`t found this to be the case.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 13, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> 2 X 6kg Gas It with in locker fill point and never had a problem filing up here in the UK or abroad   :hammer:
> 
> I would have had the 11kg bottles because they don`t cost that much more than the 6kg ones but my gas locker is too small for them   :sad:


 yes I got the same problem door to small .did think about about removing door and frame to fit 11kg .but van was still under warranty.


----------



## maxi77 (Nov 13, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> Refillable "tanks" lets not call them bottles/cylinders, as that causes confusion, should be fixed into the vehicle.  Loose bottles are not allowed to be filled at Autogas Pumps, see statement below.
> 
> UKLPG Information Sheet 24 - June 2007
> *FILLING OF USER OWNED, PORTABLE REFILLABLE LPG CYLINDERS AT AUTOGAS REFUELLING SITES*
> ...



I think the big problem is how does the poor pump attendant tell what is a legitimate refillable bottle and what is not.


----------



## barge1914 (Nov 13, 2016)

*Gasit*



alwaysared said:


> Okay after seeing these mentioned in various threads on here I've decided to look into them. There seems to be three main ones, Gasit, Gasflow and Safefill.
> The Safefill look to be lighter but they don't seem as easy to fill as the other two brands. Space isn't a problem as I can get two 13kg Calor bottles in my locker.
> So what system do you use and why?
> Do they use a standard propane (red) regulator?
> ...



Hi
We've got a 70 litre Gasit tank. Very good, lasts ages between fills. Located under the drivers side skirt, (similar size van to your picture) it just fits although we needed a small cutout at the bottom of the skirt for access to valves and guages. Car type filler in side of van.

A point or two worth noting if you go for one of these...
Make sure the regulator is fitted well above the level of the tank otherwise contaminants in the gas can rapidly clog the regulator which then needs replacing...and replacing...! Its temping for fitters to put it just above the tank under the van...not good enough. In the now empty gas locker is a good place. Gas contamination is always an issue...a single stage Classe regulator is less subject to being contaminated...but costs a few quid more...but as I found well worth it.

Its also easier for fitters to locate the tank under the rear skirt where theres a lot more free space...best resisted if you have a short wheelbase van as the extra weight (in our case approx. 35Kg tank plus 28kg gas) is multiplied in proportion to the length of the overhang distance to the tank relative to the length of the van.

Ian


----------



## alcam (Nov 13, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Apologies, i should have made myself clearer.
> 
> I meant to say that at the petrol stations / garages that sell LPG / GPL i haven`t had any problems filling up.
> 
> There are reports that some places will not let you fill if you have a " in locker " fill point and you have to open the locker door, i haven`t found this to be the case.



It has happened to me twice , in France . Though I agree it's unlikely to happen


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 13, 2016)

barge1914 said:


> A point or two worth noting if you go for one of these...
> Make sure the regulator is fitted well above the level of the tank otherwise contaminants in the gas can rapidly clog the regulator which then needs replacing...and replacing...! Its temping for fitters to put it just above the tank under the van...not good enough. In the now empty gas locker is a good place. Gas contamination is always an issue...



It is highly advisable to fit a vapour filter on the output from the tank.

GasIt supply these and the current design has a renewable element with a spin-off bowl fitting.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 13, 2016)

I have a Stako 85 Litre under slung tank.   It has had the same regulator since 2007.   It has a 50mbar regulator on the outlet of the tank and I have carried a spare.   This has never been needed, despite filling/using about 1,000 litres per year, while full timing in France, Spain, Italy, UK for the last 6 years.  This regulator is fitted to the tank outlet, at the mid point of the horizontal tank, not above it as is being advocated.  Vapour is drawn from above it but I have not had any residue in the regulator.  There is no rubber piping involved in this installation.

The tank was originally fitted by an outfit who used to trade in the Forest of Dean, incorrectly I have to say, despite having the necessary certificates displayed on the workshop wall.  He has even sent us away with a leaking joint despite my reporting smelling gas.  We went from him to Conrad Anderson and they found the nut on the joint in the gas locker was split and they repaired it as they were also fitting appliances run from the gas tank.

When there was a report of tanks falling off that he had fitted Chris at Autogas2000 offered to do free checks.   He found that mine had been hung from the cradle by its retaining straps, instead of it sitting on the cradle and the cradle had been screwed directly to the floor of the van with wood screws.  My straps were rusty under the powder coating, but we still intact.
It now sits on the cradle which is mounted to the chassis, so no weight is taken by the new stainless retaining straps.

The tank was cleaned inside and out, all working parts checked and then it was repainted before fitting and then covered in stone chip to prevent road chippings damaging the surface again.  I have had this checked and any remedial action seen to, every year since.


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 13, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> Apologies, i should have made myself clearer.
> 
> I meant to say that at the petrol stations / garages that sell LPG / GPL i haven`t had any problems filling up.
> 
> There are reports that some places will not let you fill if you have a " in locker " fill point and you have to open the locker door, i haven`t found this to be the case.



Have to disagree there Wooie. MykCamper and I were visiting Joy zigzag in Charente a couple of months ago and as soon as the attendant SAW the bottles, he wouldn't turn the pumps on. Instead, he phoned his boss, who agreed with him.
If they don't actually see the bottles, they are fine. External fillers are the way to go methinks. Easier than trying to argue in French!


----------



## mikigough (Nov 14, 2016)

It all sounds very complicated to me, but I guess i'll have to get it done at some point.

Mickey.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> Have to disagree there Wooie. MykCamper and I were visiting Joy zigzag in Charente a couple of months ago and as soon as the attendant SAW the bottles, he wouldn't turn the pumps on. Instead, he phoned his boss, who agreed with him.
> If they don't actually see the bottles, they are fine. External fillers are the way to go methinks. Easier than trying to argue in French!





That`s fine, there are jobsworths everywhere  :rolleyes2:

I`ve never had a problem however, i refill at the first opportunity as soon as the first bottle is empty and i ( manual change over ) have switched over to the second bottle.

That way i`ve got some time if there ever is a problem, i then continue using the older gas until that`s used up then repeat as necessary.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 14, 2016)

Even with an external tank and filler I have been refused in the UK, France and Italy.   In the UK the attendant said she had had instructions not to fill campervans.  She was adamant NO.    In France they simply switched the pump off as I pressed the button to fill.   In Italy we were told, not for domestic use.  There are other outlets so it was their loss.

I did however have enough success to put about 7,000 litres in the tank over time.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> Even with an external tank and filler I have been refused in the UK, France and Italy.   In the UK the attendant said she had had instructions not to fill campervans.  She was adamant NO.    In France they simply switched the pump off as I pressed the button to fill.   In Italy we were told, not for domestic use.  There are other outlets so it was their loss.
> 
> *I did however have enough success to put about 7,000 litres in the tank over time*.





Bloody hell John     :scared:     that`s one hell of a sized tank     :rolleyes2:    :lol-049:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 14, 2016)

I`ve only ever been questioned once about my re-fillable system and that was the first time i tried to fill it at my local Calor Gas centre.

Even though there is CCTV cameras on the pump so they can see what you`re up to on the blind side they still came out to inspect the system before they turned the pump on.

He checked it out and once he saw it was a proper re-fillable system he gave the office the thumbs up and they turned the pump on.

He also took my registration number and said i wouldn`t have any further problems.

They regularly get people trying to fill ordinary Calor bottles using the adaptors you can buy off Ebay etc.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 14, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> In Italy we were told, not for domestic use.  There are other outlets so it was their loss.



I had the same problem. That is the law apparently.

But thankfully Italians can be flexible ...


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Nov 15, 2016)

I did however have enough success to put about 7,000 litres in the tank over time.



Wooie1958 said:


> Bloody hell John     :scared:     that`s one hell of a sized tank     :rolleyes2:    :lol-049:



Normal fill of 40 to 60 litres a time over 6 years of full timing using those quantities over about 2 to 4 weeks depending on temperature and weather.  It soon adds up.

In that time I have worn out 2 tank sensor unit and a filler, but the regulator is still going strong.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 15, 2016)

Gasit for me, very helpful with advice and well priced. Took about four years to pay for itself but that's now passed. A key point is you can also take it from van to van unlike some items you buy.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 15, 2016)

If you opt for gasit, do you have to fit it yourself, I can't see anything about it being fitted.

Mickey.


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for all the information I have received, so I've got another question for you all, should I go for a single bottle and keep a normal Calor bottle as back up or should I go for a twin bottle set up? I've decided not to go for the tank underneath as I want to be able to easily remove it if I sell the van.

Regards,
Del


----------



## barryd (Nov 23, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> Thanks to everyone for all the information I have received, so I've got another question for you all, should I go for a single bottle and keep a normal Calor bottle as back up or should I go for a twin bottle set up? I've decided not to go for the tank underneath as I want to be able to easily remove it if I sell the van.
> 
> Regards,
> Del



It depends.  Are we talking 6kg or 11kg bottles and it also depends on your usage.  For us a single 11KG Gaslow has always been more than enough. I have  standard 6KG Calor as backup but until this year I left it at home for years as I never needed it.  This year however we went up to the Isle of Arran for six weeks where there is no LPG and as we were not on hookup after three and a half weeks the LPG ran out.  So I just used the Calor.  Normally we are in Europe which usually means France, Germany, Switzerland, Italy, Austria or maybe northern Spain and its dead easy to get LPG there so 1 x 11KG is easy to keep topped up.  Our system works for us.  No point in dragging around a second bottle if your not going to need it and if your going somewhere you might just chuck in the Calor.

On the other hand if your a hardy wild camper and go wilding this time of year you may well go through a whole 11KG bottle in less than a week.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2016)

***** said:


> We have a twin cylinder set up, one bottle turned on and one off, so we always have a back up. If and when the first is empty, we try to get gas asap, and this works for us.
> .




That`s exactly how we do it and i manually change over to the full bottle.

It`s as simple as closing one valve and opening the other, no need for an expensive automatic change over device and you know exactly where you are up to.

Then refill at the first opportunity, not worth waiting to save a few pennies / cents as they are 6kg bottles so that`s only approx 12.5 litres per bottle.

We continue to use the bottle i`ve switched over to so the older gas then gets used and when empty, repeat.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Nov 24, 2016)

For what it's worth I have 2*11kg bottles so my advice would be go as big as you can get in the storage locker - if you have to fill 1 bottle you may as well fill 2.
Bd..


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 24, 2016)

I would`ve happily had 11kg bottles because they don`t cost that much more than the 6kg ones but, they simply would not fit in my gas locker    :sad:

I did look at possibly increasing the size of the gas locker but it would have been a monumental reconstruction       :hammer:     so i didn`t bother.

The reason i refill as soon as one is empty is that i know i`ve always at least one full bottle as well as the one being used.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 24, 2016)

I have a Refillable Gas it Plus installation, witha single 22lt Bottle 
I Love it, On average it only costs around the £11 to re fill from almost empty. BUT I have NO change over bottle or reserve, Which I DON'T like.
My Gas locker is fairly small, However if I've measured correctly & after I tidy up a hose run I can get a small 6kg standard Swappable bottle to sit next to it. The Gas bottle fitting that comes FROM the Refillable is the same as the Swappable so can just be swapped in the usual manner when required. This would give me a reserve, & Better chance of finding a replacement at a garage should I be in the wilds or unable to find a Refill point..

Dropbox - IMAG1625.jpg


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 24, 2016)

If at all possible go for 2 cylinders as big as poss or an underslung tank with a small reserve cylinder on board.
I had 2 x 6kg bottles on my Swift C class fitted by Autogas 2000 in Thirsk, great company that I would highly recommend. I didn't go for the auto changeover setup and just waited for a cylinder to run out then change onto second cylinder. I then knew I had to fill up at the next opportunity.
My new PVC came fitted with 1 x 11kg gasflow system. Works a treat but I'm paranoid and always checking the gauge to check on how much gas I have left as unfortunately no space to fit a second cylinder or an underslung tank. I now carry a small camping gaz one ring cooker as a standby in the event I run out of gas in the back of beyond lol !


----------



## barryd (Nov 24, 2016)

Just to give you some of our stats.  In summer which pretty much means virtually no hookup a single 11KG bottle will last up to three and a half weeks minimum.  Maybe five weeks or more.  early Spring or Autumn a bit less but we would probably mix a few days hookup in.  In the depths of winter we would be mainly on hookup so probably not much less.  As said unless your staying put or in an area where your not passing LPG stations its unlikely you will run out with a single bottle.  I can usually tell you within a litre what I have left.


----------



## malagaoth (Nov 24, 2016)

> My Gas locker is fairly small, However if I've measured correctly & after I tidy up a hose run I can get a small 6kg standard Swappable bottle to sit next to it



the 6Kg calor bottle is still a bit of a beast - there is a physically much small 3.4Kg bottle which might fit even if the 6Kg doesnt.

Although the cost of small gas bottles is blood curdling the intention is that you wont use it so really the cost doesnt matter

Whilst  I am still fit and strong (ahem!) I will use calor  as typically 1*11Kg bottle lasts about a year and even though it costs twice what a refill would cost  I would be a long time getting back the cost of a refillable system.  the only advantage I can see is that you dont have to lift heavy gas bottles.  My Nuevo will take 2*11Kg bottles but I only carry 1*11Kg and 1*3.4Kg in order to save a bit of weight


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 24, 2016)

barryd said:


> Just to give you some of our stats.  In summer which pretty much means virtually no hookup a single 11KG bottle will last up to three and a half weeks minimum.  Maybe five weeks or more.  early Spring or Autumn a bit less but we would probably mix a few days hookup in.  In the depths of winter we would be mainly on hookup so probably not much less.  As said unless your staying put or in an area where your not passing LPG stations its unlikely you will run out with a single bottle.  I can usually tell you within a litre what I have left.



I'm going to run my cylinder empty to actually see him how accurate the gauge is. Gaslow reckon it's very accurate, I will post the outcome.


----------



## barryd (Nov 24, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> I'm going to run my cylinder empty to actually see him how accurate the gauge is. Gaslow reckon it's very accurate, I will post the outcome.



As said above if its the one on the side, not very.  Mine fell off eventually but I worked out it would read full for ages until it suddenly dropped to half and then a few days later empty but it wasnt empty.  You could use it as a guide I suppose that when it drops to half its time to think about topping up but the only accurate way is to monitor your usage.  My other half being an accountant keeps records of everything.  On average in summer in Europe we use 0.65 litres a day which with a 22 litre single Gaslow is 33.84 days of use.  If you cook a lot of Pizza or camp up an Alp and need the heating on adjust accordingly. 

We were away staying in one spot this Autumn and had to drive off to fill up at the Petrol station after about three weeks usage.  I estimated 15 litres and it was 15.05.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 24, 2016)

http://http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/gas-it-2-x-11kg-complete-kit-motorhome-caravan-fully-fitted-lpg-not-gaslow-/272459381755?hash=item3f6fd83bfb:g:M1MAAOSwu4BVx1TM
Does this seem a good deal?.
Mickey.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 24, 2016)

How accurate can you really expect these, relatively cheap guages to be? Surely they'll give different readings at different temperatures and altitudes, etc. I use mine as a rough guide, and thats all I expect of it.


----------



## molly 2 (Nov 24, 2016)

POI Admin said:


> It is highly advisable to fit a vapour filter on the output from the tank.
> 
> GasIt supply these and the current design has a renewable element with a spin-off bowl fitting.





barryd said:


> As said above if its the one on the side, not very.  Mine fell off eventually but I worked out it would read full for ages until it suddenly dropped to half and then a few days later empty but it wasnt empty.  You could use it as a guide I suppose that when it drops to half its time to think about topping up but the only accurate way is to monitor your usage.  My other half being an accountant keeps records of everything.  On average in summer in Europe we use 0.65 litres a day which with a 22 litre single Gaslow is 33.84 days of use.  If you cook a lot of Pizza or camp up an Alp and need the heating on adjust accordingly.
> 
> We were away staying in one spot this Autumn and had to drive off to fill up at the Petrol station after about three weeks usage.  I estimated 15 litres and it was 15.05.


I have a 6 kg 12 lt gassit  when the gauge shows empty I have 4 Lt Left as it takes 8 Lt fill  just a Case of learning your gauge .


----------



## mikigough (Nov 24, 2016)

gas it 2 x 11kg complete kit motorhome caravan fully fitted lpg not gaslow | eBay

Sorry Graham, that was from my ipad, i'll try again.
Mickey.


----------



## alwaysared (Nov 24, 2016)

This looks like a good deal

You can choose between external or in locker filler.

Regards,
Del


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Nov 24, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> This looks like a good deal
> 
> You can choose between external or in locker filler.
> 
> ...



That's where I bought mine from,I bought it with the in locker filler, but have just changed it to external fill


----------



## mikigough (Nov 24, 2016)

problem for me is it's a brand new motorhome, havn't even picked it up yet, so the thought of drilling a hole for an external filler. The reason i'm interested in refillables is I will want to spend a lot of time in Europe next winter, i'll have all summer to think about which gas I go for.
Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 24, 2016)

Thanks Hairydog, didn't need reminding of it losing value when it's registered, lol. You have a point about having it suit your needs, I guess that's why Helen changed from locker fill to external. I appreciate all the advice I can get.
Mickey.


----------



## barryd (Nov 25, 2016)

I wouldnt get to worried about putting a filler on the side low down on the skirt, then again I havent got a brand new van. 

Even if you sell it without the Gaslow you could always leave the filler in place, the next person could choose to use it or not.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 25, 2016)

alwaysared said:


> This looks like a good deal
> 
> You can choose between external or in locker filler.
> 
> ...


That's the same link I put up but £200 cheaper.
Mickey.
The link I put up was for fitting


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Nov 25, 2016)

mikigough said:


> problem for me is it's a brand new motorhome, havn't even picked it up yet, so the thought of drilling a hole for an external filler. The reason i'm interested in refillables is I will want to spend a lot of time in Europe next winter, i'll have all summer to think about which gas I go for.
> Mickey.



To a seasoned motorhomer buying a secondhand van with a refillable gas system is a bonus, installing this will add value to your purchase, and I would get a quote from the dealer as the work would be guaranteed by them.
Bd..


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 25, 2016)

barryd said:


> I wouldnt get to worried about putting a filler on the side low down on the skirt, then again I havent got a brand new van.
> 
> Even if you sell it without the Gaslow you could always leave the filler in place, the next person could choose to use it or not.



Autogas 2000 fitted my external filler on the low plastic skirt on my new Swift. The skirt was flexible and moved when putting the nozzle in but in 2 1/2 years of usage I had no problems with filling and no concerns with water ingress as would be the case if it had been fitted higher up in the actual bodywork.


----------



## mark61 (Nov 25, 2016)

mikigough said:


> problem for me is it's a brand new motorhome, havn't even picked it up yet, so the thought of drilling a hole for an external filler. The reason i'm interested in refillables is I will want to spend a lot of time in Europe next winter, i'll have all summer to think about which gas I go for.
> Mickey.



Mine was fitted to tow bar.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 25, 2016)

barryd said:


> As said above if its the one on the side, not very.  Mine fell off eventually but I worked out it would read full for ages until it suddenly dropped to half and then a few days later empty but it wasnt empty.  You could use it as a guide I suppose that when it drops to half its time to think about topping up but the only accurate way is to monitor your usage.  My other half being an accountant keeps records of everything.  On average in summer in Europe we use 0.65 litres a day which with a 22 litre single Gaslow is 33.84 days of use.  If you cook a lot of Pizza or camp up an Alp and need the heating on adjust accordingly.
> 
> We were away staying in one spot this Autumn and had to drive off to fill up at the Petrol station after about three weeks usage.  I estimated 15 litres and it was 15.05.



The gauge is a on the top and by all accounts very accurate. I have have my doubts but you never know.
Unfortunately 3 weeks ago I knocked it off and had to buy another from Gaslow @ £13.00.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 25, 2016)

Thanks for all your advice, I think I should get in touch with the dealer, he's told me there will be two bottles with the motorhome, so maybe I can get him to get gasit, obviously at a price.
Mickey.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 25, 2016)

mikigough said:


> Thanks for all your advice, I think I should get in touch with the dealer, he's told me there will be two bottles with the motorhome, so maybe I can get him to get gasit, obviously at a price.
> Mickey.



What's the payload on your new van ?
If poor could you not look at another model from the same dealer that has a higher payload. From my limited experience there is nothing worse than having a low payload and the problems it will give you.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 25, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> What's the payload on your new van ?
> If poor could you not look at another model from the same dealer that has a higher payload. From my limited experience there is nothing worse than having a low payload and the problems it will give you.



He told me 400k but I'll have to wait and see.
Mickey.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 25, 2016)

mikigough said:


> He told me 400k but I'll have to wait and see.
> Mickey.



I had approx 372kg on my Swift and I fully loaded it with genny, full water tanks, extra 30 litres of water, full diesel, dog, son, me and enough food to last a fortnight and still well within limits when checked on a weighbridge.
I reckon Swift erred on the cautious side regarding payload so hopefully yours will be the same. Obviously it could be different if you decide to carry a scooter or similar.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 25, 2016)

mikigough said:


> He told me 400k but I'll have to wait and see.
> Mickey.



As has been said I would take that with the proverbial pinch of salt.The only way to be absolutely sure that you are not overweight is to fill up with diesel,water and gas and take it to a weighbridge in full touring trim.I think you may be surprised.


----------



## Deleted member 9849 (Nov 25, 2016)

***** said:


> Problem is, it's a little late once you have accepted the van.
> 
> Do not rely on anything a dealer says, get everything in writing!



Not always Graham,I know of a chap who picked up a brand new Dethleffs from the dealer,packed the van as if going on a trip,filled up with water,fuel and gas then drove to the nearest weighbridge and weighed it with him and his wife in it.The motorhome was more than 300kg above the vehicles MGVW.He took it back to the dealer and after a protracted battle with the dealer and manufacturer he ended up with a full refund.

I reckon that most motorhomes on the road are at or above the MGVW and agree that it would be a good idea to get the payload in writing from the dealer as they have been known to make unlikely claims regarding available payload.


----------



## BJN (Nov 25, 2016)

I self fitted a Gasit twin bottle system when my van was 1 month old, I was wary of doing anything drastic to the bodywork so I drilled and fitted an external filler into the skirt so there is no chance of water ingress even if i was to do a crap job!(which I didn't) 
In my opinion it has only enhanced the value of my van as it is such a great upgrade and if you go for a colour matched filler cap it actually looks factory fit anyway
Regards
Bryan


----------



## RoaminRog (Nov 25, 2016)

Just called into a filling station on the way home from Chorley, and after five days away, with everything chugging away on maximum I put £9 of lpg into the bottles. No waiting around for Calor bottles to be empty so that they can be exchanged, no lifting or shaking, no wondering IF I needed to fill up, just about 5mins of pure simplicity!!:wave:


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 25, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> Just called into a filling station on the way home from Chorley, and after five days away, with everything chugging away on maximum I put £9 of lpg into the bottles. No waiting around for Calor bottles to be empty so that they can be exchanged, no lifting or shaking, no wondering IF I needed to fill up, just about 5mins of pure simplicity!!:wave:



Cheap & Easy isn't it,,,So so easy !


----------



## RogerV (Nov 25, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> Just called into a filling station on the way home from Chorley, and after five days away, with everything chugging away on maximum I put £9 of lpg into the bottles. No waiting around for Calor bottles to be empty so that they can be exchanged, no lifting or shaking, no wondering IF I needed to fill up, just about 5mins of pure simplicity!!:wave:



I think it's a good idea to never pass gas.


----------



## 2cv (Nov 25, 2016)

Roaminrog said:


> Just called into a filling station on the way home from Chorley, and after five days away, with everything chugging away on maximum I put £9 of lpg into the bottles. No waiting around for Calor bottles to be empty so that they can be exchanged, no lifting or shaking, no wondering IF I needed to fill up, just about 5mins of pure simplicity!!:wave:



Thats exactly what I did on the way home from Chorley too. I reckon that on the trip this week I saved £25 compared to if I still used Calor, not to mention the hassle of swapping bottles (which was considerable with my vans' very tight gas locker).
I went for metal piping as opposed to rubber, just to avoid the hassle of changing it at 5 years.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

after yesterdays post I decided to google payload for chausson728 and it came up with 350k, so he's already told me a porky.
Mickey.


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 26, 2016)

OMG      :scared:      a dealer telling porkies      :scared:     i`m flabbergasted       :scared:      shocked     :scared:     and dismayed       :sad:   life will never be the same again         

I always thought they were honest     :dance:     trustworthy     :dance:  salt of the earth thoroughly nice people who you could trust your Grandma with   :dance:

Definitely need some medication now, i feel a Carlsberg moment coming on         :cheers:


P.S. 

It`s safe to assume that the majority of what the lying barstewards say is a load of bullocks     :dance:


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Wooie1958 said:


> OMG      :scared:      a dealer telling porkies      :scared:     i`m flabbergasted       :scared:      shocked     :scared:     and dismayed       :sad:   life will never be the same again
> L
> I always thought they were honest     :dance:     trustworthy     :dance:  salt of the earth thoroughly nice people who you could trust your Grandma with   :dance:
> 
> ...


I'll drink to that, a few Leo's tonight.
Mickey.


----------



## Obanboy666 (Nov 26, 2016)

mikigough said:


> after yesterdays post I decided to google payload for chausson728 and it came up with 350k, so he's already told me a porky.
> Mickey.



Had a quick look at their brochure and it states empty ready for use weight includes -
75 kg driver.
Full water in circulation.
90% fuel.
Full gas.

Not sure if this leaves you the stated payload, if yes it sounds ok.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Maybe I can uprate it.
Mickey


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Obanboy666 said:


> Had a quick look at their brochure and it states empty ready for use weight includes -
> 75 kg driver.
> Full water in circulation.
> 90% fuel.
> ...


Thanks for checking, if it's 350kg after your list, I should be ok, me and the wife are only 120kg together.
Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Graham, yes I have hgv licence.
Mickey.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Graham, did you upgrade. ?.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks Graham, I'll look into it.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 27, 2016)

I managed to find the original ad for my motorhome, the way it is advertised it should have a payload of 350kg. I think I may wait and see how I get on before uprating. thanks to all for your help.
Mickey

Chausson Welcome 728 EB, (2016) Motorhome for sale in Kent | CSK6077B5A


----------



## alwaysared (Dec 11, 2016)

So while I was in Yorkshire this weekend I took the opportunity to visit Autogas 2000 Ltd. in Thirsk and after looking at the three systems they sell I decided to save weight rather than money and purchased an Alugas 11kg kit which I will hopefully be able to fit before Christmas, if not soon after. I can recommend Autogas 2000, I found them very helpful and John in the workshop even cut a 70mm hole in my skirt for the filler, which will save me time and having to buy a cutter that I would probably only use once 

Regards,
Del


----------



## deka (Feb 18, 2017)

*Refillable system*

I've gone for the Gas-IT 2 X 6kg system with external filler cap on the.cill, It should be delivered no later than Monday.


----------

